# Forever and Always



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

As many of you may know, my buckskin, Panabarizona, aka Panabar, passed away at the age of 30 on 1 August 2012. He had a tumor in either his spine or base of his brain. He was fine at sundown, but had lost control of his hindquarters by dawn. He was euthanized. I had made arrangements to see him in the fall. I am still going so that I can lay flowers on his grave. 
The buckskin was given to me as a yearling by the foreman of the King Brother’s Ranch – one of the finest people and horseman I have ever had the honor of knowing. I took physical possession of the “little buckskin” when he has 3 years old. He was the most special gift I had ever or will ever receive. 
He was with me most all of my life in multiple states, through it all. He never let me down..he always knew what to do when I failed to pay attention. He was a talented cow-horse. He was the definition of “proud”.
No matter the size of a herd or the size of the horses in the herd, he always ended up the leader. He was a horse among horses. 
In his last years he was on a very special family member’s beautiful pasture. They took excellent care of him and they bonded. I am very thankful for that. Once, not to long before he passed, they told me that the buckskin had gotten into a dispute w a fully mature bull over a mineral block. That was Panabar! There were many blocks available, but he decided to let the bull know that if Panabar took dibs on a block, then Panabar took dibs…get lost moo cow. The bull didn’t budge, but that did not dissuade Panabar from showing the bull his moves, savvy, bluster, and courage. I thought when listening to the story, “OMG! Don’t you know you aren’t a youngster anymore!!”. Respect was earned by both and the bull and Panabar became pasture mates.
It was an honor to have been his humble human. 
You will always be missed, little guy, and I will love you forever and always.

Photo at age 25.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

**Hugs**
There's always that one horse that cannot be replaced. Here's some kleenex until you heal--been there, myself.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Truly amazing horse! How lucky you were to have shared part of your life with him. For him to reach such a ripe age and be in such great condition is a credit to you and those that cared for him. My condolences on your loss, but how fortunate to have experienced him.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I made the journey to lay flowers on his grave (inside the logs in the pics) last week. I picked out a flower "from" each of those that knew and loved him and a lock of hair from my mare's mane - he was so good to and for her. It gave me closure. He will always and forever be missed.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I am touched by your memorial to this much loved horse.Glad that you took the time to do this & share it w/us.


----------

